# Winter so far and the roosters



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Well it looks like winter is not to bad in the Dakotas so far. Any thoughts??


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I've been seeing many, many birds out feeding while traveling to and from ice fishing. If the weather holds, we'll have another record year. My poor lab is mad at me for not taking him hunting anymore.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

SW has been easy on all wildlife so far.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

My lab got ****** when we drove past a field full of birds and we did not stop. She looked at me like why did you not bring a gun????


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Winter stinks! It's the fall I love. If your dog gets po'd, Take it to a game farm for a couple refresher birds to stay in practice! So far so good on the winter. If we can avoid the freezing rain this spring and another draught this summer we just might have a ball next fall!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

kgpcr said:


> Well it looks like winter is not to bad in the Dakotas so far. Any thoughts??


PM g/o. He lives in pheasant country.


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

My poor lab gives me the evil eye every time we drive past a CRP field and don't stop to kick up a few birds. Last year was her first year out, and I think it is safe to say she is hooked. I can't wait till opener!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Most pheasant mortality happens with spring storms...talk to me after March!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

WHy is that? I suppose up there you mean snow storms?


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Spring rain / ice storms are the hardest on the pheasants. A coating of ice on their beaks suffocates many birds in one storm.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, What happens is as the days get longer we have more hours of sunlight. Light triggers the breeding, so they leave the winter areas such as cattails. They head to the open fields for some lovin. If we get a spring storm in March as Rick says we will loose most of the birds. They die simply from a lack of cover.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From what I have read.....pheasants are to dumb to get out of the wind.They stand there and freeze or suffocate.Sharps and Ruffs burrow into the snow.So a big time blizzard can really wipe out pheasants.

Then we have to wait until we see what the weather is like shortly after hatching.Wet,cold conditions will take it's toll.

Plus if it is to hot and dry like last summer.....chicks will die like they did in a portion of SW ND.We took almost all adults down there last fall.....very few young ones.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

This is one thing I have found on pheasants mortality.

Winters in the upper Midwest represent the time of greatest mortality for pheasants. Rarely do pheasants freeze or starve, but often the blanketing snows and frigid temperatures reduce their health or concentrate them in limited habitats where predators are the direct cause of mortality.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> From what I have read.....pheasants are to dumb to get out of the wind.They stand there and freeze or suffocate.


Not true Ken they do find cover. In 97 we lost birds in the winter but not that many. We lost them all in a spring storm when all are snow was gone and the birds moved to breeding. Problem here is where they do the breeding usually lacks cover mostly open fields. I have found pheasants piled dead in one area that they got behind because it was the only cover.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

g/o I agree with you. (mark this one down) I have seen that happen in the spring also, the same year actually. The only thing I could never figure out is why the hell they just don't get up and fly to cover. In this aspect I would have to agree with Ken. I don't think they are smart enough.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Jiffy usually the storms occur at night and they don't do much flying in the pm. Pheasants are a very hardy bird and can take a lot. As Turner said in which he is correct they seldom die of starvation.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah I have never seen a pheasant flying at night.........but maybe thats because its dark. :lol: (just kidding)


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had a flock of 7 hens and two roosters near the house all fall and winter. They evaporated one at a time since then. The last rooster went down the tube today. Mailman. :lol: One hen left.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick, Are you sure they were not hibernating?  They haven't been doing much since the cold weather hit. This morning they are out everywhere.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

g/o....can you expand on the "hibernating" a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that's when they net them and put them back in the pen so other paying guests can come and shell out some amount of $/bird!! :wink:

Not that there is anything wrong with that. 
"Seinfeld and George"


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't forget a few well placed hail storms during June and July.... :evil:


----------

